# Decent Dust Collection Really Cheap



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm…..a sawdust diaper…what will they think of next ??? : )

Nice idea with the magnets and GOOP !


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a contractor saw as well, but didn't like the bag style collectors. Instead I cut a piece of 1/4" plywood and got the 14" dust hood (Rockler sells them, as do lots of others online) and made a cutout in the plywood for it. I attached the hood to the plywood with bolts drilled through the plastic lip, and sealed it with some caulk. If you have a dust collector, I'd definitely recommend doing it this way as it works great for me - it would be only slightly more expensive than what you describe above.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

I just purchased a Dust Cutter from Amazon and installed it yesterday. I've cut one piece since then so can't comment yet on the quality.

At $30, it's a tad more expensive than HF, but it did seem to fit well on my Skil saw. I do like the idea of attaching the vac to it and the zippered discharge slot. It attaches with a Velcro strip so the seal seems tight enough. Time will time, but it's better than nothing right now.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Dust-Cutter-TS1001/dp/B001BQACIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295790867&sr=8-1


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I also have problems with dust dropping out the bottom of my saw despite it having a dust extraction outlet. I Googled for 'dust bag for saw' and found the version sold by HF, but no one selling this or similar items on this side of the pond - only more expensive mini 'systems'.

So - I remembered the cover I made for my hand-cranked organ from an awning that had been replaced after it discoloured, and thought I could *make* a dust bag myself. I borrowed my wife's sewing machine again and produced a bag - not Saville Row quality but effective. (As instructed, I threw away the needle after use as it would no longer be suitable for her patchwork)

I also purchased some rare earth magnets, but was dubious about sticking them to the polyester 'canvas' material. However, as I - luckily - had used canvas that already had a seamed turnover, and that was at the top of the bag, I was able to cut small slits in the turnover and slide in 20mm dia, 3mm thick magnets near each corner - eight in all. The magnets grab firmly through the canvas, onto the inside of the stand.

Here's the finished job, with the organ and its cover in the background.









I wonder if the weight of sawdust when the bag is nearly full might cause the magnets to release - making a self-checking 'full' indicator 

So, many thanks for posting the review and your modifications - it helped me solve an ongoing irritant.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I liked the striped fabric.

I usually wheel my saw outside on my driveway to do my cutting so that my garage isn't any more dusty than it already is. I just riped about 20 ft worth of oak and my cheapo dust bag saved from having to use a broom and dustpan on the driveway. So in my eyes it was a well spent $8.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, I had a chance to try out the new dusk cutter over the weekend and am very pleased, especially when I attached the shop vac to it. I'm guessing it took 95%+ of the dust. To me, this was money well spent.


----------

